# JPA dynamisch auf NULL abfragen



## Rahmspinat (5. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne dynamisch auf IS NULL oder IS NOT NULL abfragen.


```
TypedQuery<Long> typedQuery = em.createQuery("SELECT COUNT(o.id) FROM Offer o WHERE o.missingSince =:missingSince");
```

Leider funktioniert an dieser Stelle typedQuerry.setParameter("missingSince", null) nicht und 
wie ich es von PreparedStatements mit setNull kenne läuft wohl auch nicht.

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass es nicht möglich sein soll. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Sep 2014)

Naja. In the fly geht das nicht. Du musst die beide. Fälle Separat behandeln.


----------



## Rahmspinat (11. Sep 2014)

Alles klar,

danke schön


----------

